

Why the next big thing won't come out of the US - Finally - LeonW
http://www.weblicht.at/2010/12/finally-you-find-out-the-next-big-thing-wont-come-out-of-the-us/

======
radioactive21
Not sure why you need such a title, very sensationalist and trolly. It will
attract unwanted negative opinions.

Would have been better off just to say "The next big thing will be...."

People are smart to figure out it's not from the US once they go to the
product page. Let your product speak for itself. You want your product to be
globally accepted and liked, you dont need to throw in nationality.

------
meursault
At the risk of sounding trolly -- I hope the next big thing, US origin or not,
will be able to handle more traffic than whatever this is.

------
tocomment
Site down. Mirror?

~~~
jerf
It turns out the "next big thing that isn't coming out of the US" is...
drumroll please... an easy-to-use blogging/writing platform.

Oooooooookkkkaaaayyy.....

With a title like that I thought we were going to discuss something like space
dominance or something, but I certainly didn't expect anything that
pedestrian.

I am at a loss as to what those 4 upvotes are for, except for just generalized
anti-americanness.

~~~
tocomment
Wow, that sucks. I hope the next big thing gets here soon.

